# PID Regler für Temperaturregelung (110V) gesucht



## HSThomas (3 November 2006)

Moin moin,

ich suche einen PID Regler für eine Temperaturregelung. Der Regler muss zwei voneinander unabhängige Kanäle haben, sollte von der Bauform her möglichst klein sein, sollte mit einer Versorgungsspannung von 110V klar kommen, mit Pt100 als Eingängen klarkommen und Triac Ausgänge haben.

Hat da zufällig jemand eine Idee, was ich da verwenden könnte? Geradedie grösse ist wichtig, da ich nur sehr wenig Platz zur Verfügung habe. Die Geräte, die ich da sonst einsetze brauchen unbedingt 230V und für einen extra Transformator ist natürlich kein Platz....

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Ralle (3 November 2006)

Sieh hier mal nach:

http://www.eurotherm.de/index.php?navi=produkte&site=produkte&navi2=prod_regler&site2=prod_regler

Ob alle deine Wünsche erfüllt werden kann ich aber nicht genau sagen.


----------



## chaki (9 November 2006)

Hallo.

Ich kann dir auch Eurotherm empfehlen.
Weiterhin setzte ich auch gerne iTron oder dTron der Firma Jumo ein.

Beide Firmen bieten unterschiedliche DIN-genormte Gehäusegrössen an.
Also musste dir das beste raus suchen, was in dein Schaltteil,-schrank oder was auch immer passt.

Am besten du rufst bei beiden Firmen (oder einer deiner Wahl) an, schilderst deine Eckdaten und bekommst ein Angebot.
Ist sicherlich die schnellste und beste Möglichkeit.

P.S. Die Firma Bentrup fällt mir auch noch ein.


Grüße


----------



## HSThomas (9 November 2006)

Eurotherm hatte ich völlig verdrängt, obwohl doch deren Vertreter vor ein paar Wochen bei uns war und ne Menge erzählt hat. Allerdings weniger über Regler, er hat sich eher an andere Sachen gehalten.

Das Problem ist irgendwie, dass die ganzen anderen Hersteller etwa 100 - 150€ teurer sind als unsere jetzige Notlösung - und versuch dass dann mal einer Buchhaltungsabteilung klar zu machen.
Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, die Asiaten dazu zu bewegen, sich eine ordentliche Netzspannung zuzulegen.

Naja... wie der Ausbilder eines Bekannten zu sagen pflegte: "Es bleibt schwierig..."


Dennoch: Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Hauke


----------

